# Clutch Issue



## irishincali (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a '85 720 With a Z24. All of a sudden my clutch pedal went to the floor. I got it home but had to press the clutch as hard as I could to get it to allow me to change gears. Now today, it won't let me change gears at all. The clutch master cylinder was a bit low on fluid so I topped that off. Nothing changed. Anybody have any ideas? Bad master cylinder maybe, or slave cylinder? Is there a way to adjust the clutch? Thanks


----------



## irishincali (Aug 22, 2010)

Just changed master cylinder, no change what so ever. Trying the slave cylinder next. Can't think of anything else it could be.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you bled the hydraulic system?


----------



## irishincali (Aug 22, 2010)

I tried bleeding it down at the slave cylinder, but only got drips. I made sure to master cylinder was full. Maybe I'm doin somthin wrong in that department. What are the steps to actually bleeding the system?


----------



## californiablack (Sep 20, 2010)

*clutch relining*

mga sir tanong ko lang po magkano po ba magparelining ng clutch po ba yun? sabi kasi sakin nung mekaniko baka daw dumulas na kaya kelangan parelining na daw po. bago lang po ako para sana may idea ko magkano. ang kotse ko po ay nissan california. salamat po


----------



## heathman (Sep 13, 2010)

You are going to need a helper to push the clutch pedal... if you open the bleeder at the slave and have helper push the clutch to the floor and HOLD it there untill the bleeder is closed....then lift the clutch pedal and repeat. You will likely have to do this 2-3 times.. You wont get alot of fluid from it and check the master every second bleeding to be sure the resivoir dosn't go dry or you will have to start over. Good Luck !!


----------

